

Absolutely Unbelievable: Richard Stallman Crankin' Dat Soulja Boy in front of the Green Building at MIT [video] - pius
http://www.thenewfreedom.net/wp/2008/01/16/richard-stallman-cranking-dat-soulja-boy/

======
Alex3917
"Please tell us something surprising or amusing that one of you has
discovered. (The answer need not be related to your project.)"

------
sspencer
I can't help but wonder if there is a dusty film in someone's basement of Alan
Turing swing-dancing to Glenn Miller in front of Bletchley Park sometime in
the early 1940s.

Because that is how people will view this in 50 years or so. Awesome!

------
aston
I need _yoooouuu_ to put down the laptop before you start doing club dances.

~~~
jmzachary
Yo! That is Master GPL! Respect or he will pop a cap in your stack.

------
ivankirigin
The best confluence of hacking and hip hop since Monzy's "Drama in the PhD"

<http://graphics.stanford.edu/~monzy/DramainthePhD.mp3>

~~~
edw519
"The best confluence of hacking and hip hop"

That's like saying the best confluence of oil and water.

~~~
pius
Um, no, you're just being arbitrary. Someone could just as easily say that
about hacking and heavy metal. They'd be just as wrong.

~~~
edw519
Isn't calling someone wrong kind of arbitrary?

~~~
pius
I didn't call you wrong. I said you are equally as wrong as someone who says
some arbitrary other type of music is antithetical to hacking.

~~~
edw519
Then I'd also be equally as right, right?

That feels a little less arbitrary.

~~~
pius
Exactly. :D

------
choward93
Every time I hear that song I can slowly feel my brain decompose.

~~~
mojuba
Many GPL'd sources do the same to my brain.

------
henryw
you guys know about 'superman' right? it's nasty.

~~~
rms
in the scheme of slang terms for sexual acts, i would say it is nothing.

[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=superman+dat+...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=superman+dat+hoe)

~~~
mattmaroon
Yeah, go play poker online, then run the names of your 9 opponents through
urban dictionary. Odds are 2 will be worse.

I just hope the same thing goes for fantasy sports.

------
aquateen
I love the lab coats.

------
getp
About the man: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman>

------
ptn
oh...my...god...he's a better dancer than I am :P

------
mynameishere
He's the worst dancer. I remember reading his bio about how he spent years
training as a folk dancer. Guess it didn't do much good.

~~~
sayrer
I think he is much better than anyone else in the movie. He carries it well at
about 0:20-0:25, while the others look like spastic white people.

------
henning
I'm not that surprised by this, actually. RMS was very big into folk dancing
at one point in his life.

------
altano
So is that like... A macarena type fad? Please explain this to us old folks =\

~~~
kirubakaran
What is a 'macarena type fad'? Please explain this to us young folks ;)

BTW, how can one be "trapped" at 23?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=altano>

~~~
altano
Surprisingly easily

------
Nicolay77
He's just trying to impress the lady in black.

(Or some other lady nearby.)

------
twism
pffft.... lets see if he can do the spiderman

